# Domestic short hair or British short hair



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

Are my cats domestic short hair, or British short hair? Two of them are sisters, and the other one is their mom.







































The pictures above are of Strawberry( One of the sisters)









Razberry (other sister, but lighting wasn't great)




































Their mom Dotty.

Thanks!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

A domestic shorthair is a mix of unknown breeds with short fur. They're no specific breed. A British shorthair is a breed that originated in England.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

I know, the white baby just always looks like a biritish to me.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

To me they look like mixed cats, so domestic shorthair would be the correct designation. The British shorthair has a certain look that these cats do not.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

I feel like their father was probably a british short hair.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

I wish my dad would let us keep them when they were born.


----------



## Yerik Asher (11 mo ago)

I think your cat is domestic short hair..!
The mouth and chin is pretty sharp nicely.

Seems different with my cat Julee.. I got him when I was in Korea
and the breeder said, he's a british short hair~ but look at the Julees hair.. Its not that short or long.
Im totally ok with that but I think the breeder misunderstood his breed.

so.. Not even sure about my Julees breed







what so ever..


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yerik Asher said:


> I think your cat is domestic short hair..!
> The mouth and chin is pretty sharp nicely.
> 
> Seems different with my cat Julee.. I got him when I was in Korea
> ...


Did he come with papers? He's still considered a shorthair. He seems to have a plush, dense coat like the BSH.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

malichaibarks said:


> I feel like their father was probably a british short hair.


Well, the thing is you can call them anything you like as long as you don't try to sell them under the name of a breed that they are not. If you do not know for certain what the father was, then you cannot assume it was any breed. And if y our cat went outside without supervision and you did not see them mate then it is most likely that the father was also a mix.

In general, purebred cats are not left to roam around and impregnate female cats.


----------

